
Off the Grid a paper-based system for encryp domain names into secure passwords - qrbLPHiKpiux
https://www.grc.com/offthegrid.htm
======
miles
What happens when you need to change the password for a given site? What if
the website has specific requirements for the password not addressed by this
method (e.g. numerals, a subset of special characters, etc)? Did not see this
addressed in the FAQ or intro, only this on the Goals and Design page:

 _By restricting the system 's output ... to upper and lowercase alphabetic
characters, we obtain maximum compatibility with all websites ... adding
special characters is also explicitly and fully supported by the OTG system._

~~~
qrbLPHiKpiux
The special character is addressed in the faq

